# Results (and rant) from today's vet visit



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Well these are partial results, I am still waiting on the results of their bloodwork. We spent 2 hours at the vet getting everything done, that's a new record for us (and no, it wasn't spent waiting either).

Let me start out by saying that I officially despise my new vet. I seriously think I might find a way to take them back to my old holistic vet in Orlando...I've got to figure out a way to make it work.

The good news is that everyone got a clean bill of health, all three tested negative for parasites and heartworm.

The best news of the day is the findings on Glory's knees. Some of you may know that Glory was diagnosed with patellar luxation (slipping knee caps) in both her knees in March of 2010. Her knees were graded as a grade 2 in her left knee and a grade 3 in her right knee. I turned to other people who treat PL in dogs homeopathically and started up a regimen of my own for Glory and her knees. As time passed I knew her regimen was working because over the months her knees were luxating less and less frequently but it was anecdotal evidence. Well today I got the proof that I needed and it's totally made my day! Glory's PL is actually getting BETTER!!! She had her knees graded today and she's now at a grade 1 in her left knee and a grade 2 in her right knee. Each knee improved by a grade and I am ecstatic!  That's the best news I could have asked for and I will continue what I'm doing for Glory since I have firm proof that it's working.

Faith is notoriously hard to draw blood from, always has been. Poor girl had to be stuck 5 times before they struck gold (blood). She got her leg shaved and a pretty wrapping. Look how pitiful... 









Dakota turned into Satan the moment he saw the needle. I've been having his blood drawn for years at the vet and he's always been an absolute angel about it, never makes a sound or moves a bit. But today was a whole different experience that I still cannot wrap my head around. The second he saw the needle he completely freaked out, I mean full on panic and screaming like his life was in jeopardy. After a few attempts to draw blood he turned nasty, not his fault really but it was awful to watch him in such a state. And this was all from just seeing the needle, not even being stuck yet!  It took a muzzle and 4 people holding him down to get his blood drawn and afterward he hid under my chair the rest of the time we were there.  

Anyway, my beef with the vet is first he tells me that huskies can do just fine staying out in 110+ degree weather after talking about how my sibe staying indoors mostly during the summer months. Uh, I hope he doesn't advise other husky owners to leave their dogs in that kind of heat all the time. Then he tells me what I'm doing for Glory's knees doesn't work and that I don't need to give the supplements that I do because they won't do anything for her. Umm okay, this is what my holistic vet and every other vet that I know of recommends for managing PL and it's what has worked on my dog for the last year but you're right, let me stop doing what I do for her and let her legs get worse so that she can either no longer walk or needs surgery. And my tipping point was when he told me I should shave my husky before summer comes because his coat will only make him hot and he doesn't need it. What?! I wanted to get up and leave right then and there but this guy is old and set in his mindset and ways so I just kept my mouth shut, thanked him for his time and left. I wonder how many other huskies have been shaved as a result of this buffoon. Oh and my favorite, he wanted me to put my dogs on a whipworm wormer. Why? Oh it's very common for dogs to get whipworm. Sure it is, in all the years I've had my dogs none of them has ever had whipworm AND their fecals today showed they have no parasites. Let me buy some whipworm wormer right now! 

So sorry, I think I went on a little too long about our visit today. I don't ever want to take my dogs back there again. I'm seriously going to see if I can manage to get my dogs back to their holistic FL vet next year.

Then as I was getting ready to feed the dogs I noticed a spot on Faith neck. Looked a little closer and found this...










Goodness gracious you can see two holes there from the needle and they didn't even tell me about this!  They told me about shaving the leg and drawing from there but not about shaving her neck and trying there too! Poor thing, those are big holes! I've never had such a horrible vet experience. Never going back there again, ever!

Oh and one last, sad note. The vet said I'm the first one he's seen with all of my dogs in perfect body/weight condition. He said all of the other dogs are all overweight and said it was great to see how well I take care of my three and keep them in perfect shape. How sad is that? 

I'll update again when I get their bloodwork results.  Thanks for listening if you've read this far!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ugh, what a trip.

That's fantastic to hear about the knees, couldn't be happier!

I really do think dogs sense people, perhaps Dakota wasn't too pleased with the vet either?

Ugh, I wish you could find a closer vet to see - but I understand the lengths it takes to get some good treatment it seems.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

That's amazing news about Glory's LP! :hello1: So happy for little Glory, good on you for getting them down a grade, that's so fantastic.  All your pups look in amazing shape, Val, a testament to your good care.  

A real shame about the vet though.  I know how it feels to be unhappy with a vet. Years back I had a really bad experience and it was so upsetting, I never went back. Maybe you can find a good holistic vet closer? It's hard when you had one you liked so much though. Best of luck with whatever you decide. What is your LP regiment for Glory again, if you don't mind?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow! I would definitely find a new vet! They always take blood from my guys neck and it always bruises :-(

So happy to hear about her knees


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

You know, I've had that thought in the back of my mind all afternoon wondering if maybe Dakota fought like he did because he knew he was in a bad place. Because he seriously has never been like that ever before and he's never had a bad experience at the vet before either. This was off the charts crazy for him. I wanted a holistic vet but there is no holistic vet in the entire area in and around Charleston. I know my vet back in FL was a perfect match for us so I am hoping I can schedule their annuals at a time when we are in FL visiting family, that would enable it to work I think. If not, and if any medical emergencies pop up, I will definitely be taking my dogs elsewhere locally!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Omg that is HORRID. I would NEVER go back. I took Asia to a new vet to "try and see" and errr...not going back. The girl was useless and gave the same sort of advice it seems your new vet was offering. What are you doing for Glory's knees? I bet a lot of people could benefit from that info.

Maybe there is a better vet there ... there has t be more than one?


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Kristi, I'm sure there are other good vets but I didn't want to go through a long drawn out trial and error process trying to find a good one. Although that's really what I need to do in addition to talking to the locals about who they recommend. It's just so hard to find one that is a perfect fit for everyone. Of the 5 vets I've personally taken my dogs to, only 1 of them has been a good match for us and of course then we had to move.

As for Glory's knees we did a combo of things. I keep her on the lean side to keep pressure off her knees as much as possible. She gets a lot of exercise to keep her leg muscles built up to help keep her patella in place. We made a diet change as kibble either wasn't helping or was making her worse, seriously certain kibbles actually did make her luxate more than others. Feeding a partial raw diet helped tremendously. Other people who manage PL homeopathically say feeding raw helps so that's why I feed a partial raw diet (Honest Kitchen + raw), and it DOES help. I also give a lot of supplements. For supplements she gets Nupro Silver with Joint Support (daily), Glyco-Flex II Intermediate Joint support (daily), Ester C (twice a week), and MSM (twice a week). We also do hydrotherapy occasionally but not very regularly. I don't care what the vet says, I'm keeping this up since it obviously works. Before I made these changes she luxated several times a week, now she luxates once every other month or so, it's a huge improvement!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

That really is fabulous how well she is doing...but man, finding a vet is a pain in the ***. The other thing I don't like is I want to see the SAME vet every time I go, but the vets around here, you never can, you see someone new each time it seems. There are 6 vets at the practice we go to, and you can't even request a certain one. There is a lady that I DO like but she was a little surgery happy and pricey as hell but she was smart and kind and didn't treat me like an idiot, but she is sooo far outside of town. Thing is outside of here, next closet vets are like 4-6 hours away. SOoooooo... I feel your pain, and it sucks to have to keep trying out somewhere new, and it's expensive, etc.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

That really sucks. I hate when a vet tells you something that you _know_ is wrong, then you feel like you cant trust another thing that comes out of their mouth. Cant wait to see how Dakota looks bald! And goodness, a siberian is uncomfortable in 70 degree weather, much less 100+. Scary. 
I couldnt agree more with whats already been said, Dakota must have been uneasy with the vet to begin with, and rightly so. It must have been very upsetting to see him so worked up. We have family with a vet practice in Kansas City, about an hours drive for us. My fiances parents live in the suburbs of Chicago but always schedule vet appointments around when theyre going to be in the area visiting to take their dogs in here. Its certainly doable.
Congrats on Glorys knees, thats such great news!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, I'm glad everyone has a clean bill of health! I am sorry the vet was such an idiot. I don't blame you for not wanting to go back...I wouldn't either!!! UGH!! Keep doing what you're doing because it's obviously working...supplements & all!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

So wonderful to know that Glory's knees are so much better..Hug poor little Faith, who was treated like a pin cushion..
As for Dakota, I think you are right that he reacted as he did because he had a bad feeling about the people trying to draw his blood. Dogs are so very intuitive, and when one of mine is not comfortable or trusting of a person or situation.. then I start backing up. They have proven themselves "correct" too many times to ignore.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I would want a new vet too! Geez what a mess. On the good note how great about Glory's knee getting BETTER! That is amazing!! I'm so happy they all got a clean bill of health! Yay Good job mama!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh Val what a day!
Great news about Glory though, well done you!!

Poor Faith that does look sore.
My Daisy has a big red patch with bruising from having her blood taken yesterday too.

As for Dakota, i think he just didnt like that vet.
Some vets dont have a clue.
Our Husky Misty was like that with one vet and he then put on her records that she needed to be muzzled.
Well when we got a much nicer vet, who actualy petted her before touching, Misty didnt need the muzzle at all, and still doesnt to this day.
Sadly that woman has left after having a baby, but Misty's new vet is great with her after we told him how to handle her and how she was with the other woman.

I cant believe that idiot said to shave Dakota too and keep him in the sun.
He clearly knows nothing about the breed and their bloomin double coat!
I agree with you i def wouldnt want to go back there again.
I hope you can find a good one and dont have to travel miles too. x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Stupid stupid vets,can't believe some of them ! i would never go back i hope you can find a new one.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Val, what a deal. He sounds awful and so old fashioned and behind the times. Whipworm when there aren't any? Shaving a husky? Supplements don't work? Oh brother!!! I'm glad everyone got out of there alive. LOL. 

I am thrilled about Glory's knees! Such great news. And a testament to your care! Also that was a very nice compliment about the nice body condition yours are in. I'm SURE that the dogs he sees ARE overweight! There aren't very many dogs in optimum body condition around, I know that is true.

I hope you can find another vet that is a little more up to date. Keep us posted.


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats horrible, your poor babies. GREAT news about the knees and body weight though!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

First ..I know this is frivilous but she is so adorable with her pretty coban wrap..omg..cutest thing ever.

Rico's vet left and went to another practice...too far from here for me to keep.... The other vet there just isn't a "small dog" fan...not into it and I could tell the minute that we first met. Clinically he seems very competant, he actuallly did Rico's nueter and it was really nice work and he took my suggestions about what to stitch and what to glue and it worked out great. But I felt sad that Rico didn't have a vet that really understood the uniquness of this breed. Well a new one came into the group, she trained in Scotland and fostered chi-s...she is made about Rico and all is well.

My point is...they will be a better vet somewher local for your pack. They are such llovley dogs and should have a vet that can understand their needs and help care for for them in a way that makes you feel confident about it.
It does sound like the blood drwas were nightmarish. What a day...., it is all good though. The knee are better and that is important.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I'm so glad I'm not the only one who thinks this vet is useless and does not have my pets' best interest at heart. I will try a different vet next time that is just slightly further away from this one and hope that things go over better with them. Poor Faith still has large nasty red marks on her neck but otherwise she's okay and acting like normal. She got so spoiled last night, I cuddled with her wrapped up in my heated blanket last night. I think she was in heaven!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I am sorry that you had a bad experience with that vet 
But at least your baby is going to be ok, she looks so cute
with her leg wrapped


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am glad to hear your dogs are ok Val but as for the vet "screw him". 
I would stick with what are you are doing for your animals. Obviously they are healthy and happy. As for Dakota's behavior I would totally believe he knew he was in a bad place. Animals know when something is "off" with a person or enviroment. If he never behaved like that before then I have a tendency to believe he knew something was wrong. As for those marks on the neck...my husband would put similar marks on the vets neck just for not telling us about them. Hope you can find a new vet or get back to the one in Orlando. Kiss those sweet babies for us.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

So glad about Glory's knees!!! My Peppi was graded the same as Glory - 2/3 LP, but her knees only luxated 2-3 times in all her life, but since she is on raw, they never luxated. I keep Peppi as lean as I can too  I don't allow her to jump on or off furniture, she has her little stairs for that. I give her salmon oil, I use to give her joint supplements as well, but not all the time, I stop for a while and then start again, i am afraid of overdoing. Will get some new ones in March, when we go to Crufts 

And the vet - OMG how awful!!!!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

lynx8456 said:


> As for those marks on the neck...my husband would put similar marks on the vets neck just for not telling us about them.


That's exactly what I'd like to do too! 



FireFox said:


> My Peppi was graded the same as Glory - 2/3 LP, but her knees only luxated 2-3 times in all her life, but since she is on raw, they never luxated.


That's wonderful news! Have you had Peppi's knees re-evaluated since her improvement on raw and with the supplements? I have to say, I'm quite impressed that in only 11 months we saw improvement by a whole grade in both knees. And I gave up trying to stop her from jumping on/off furniture and going up/down the stairs a long time ago. She jumps on and off the furniture everyday and everyday she runs up and down the stairs and she's no worse for the wear...surprisingly!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Poor Faith, those are big holes and for them not to tell you urgh!!!!!

Thats great news about Glory and the LP. I would def keep doing wht is working.

As for Dakota, I truely beleive dogs can sense when something is just not right and when someone is not to be trusted. 

What a rough day fo you and the fur babies. But great news about Glory


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep, I completely agree.


Just a little update, I called today and should get their bloodwork results on Monday. I'll update when I get those results as well.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Quick update! The vet put the bloodwork results in the mail today for me so hopefully I'll have them in my hot little hands soon to review them personally. But they said that all the levels for both Dakota and Faith are within the normal range. Everything looks good!

Now I'm just waiting to get my copy.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Got their blood panel results in the mail today! 

Dakota's results:










Faith's results:










What would cause Faith's platelet count to be a little high?

Dakota's ALT is slightly low, I know if it's high it can indicate possible liver issue but what if it's low? 

Comments? Anything that stands out or something that I should consider changing about their diet based on their bloodwork?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Val, those are great blood works!! YAY!!! 

Here's a really good website to help evaluate and understand lab values. You just click on it and it tells you the significance of the finding. 

Broadway Veterinary Hospital / Laboratory Assessment Descriptions

Those two slightly abnormal labs aren't anything to worry about. Everything looks fantastic to me! Sometimes raw fed dogs can have slightly elevated BUN and Creatinine but yours were all within normal limits. I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Great news, Val! Yay! :hello1:


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for that link, that is extremely helpful for us non-medical folks.  I am very happy with their results especially since putting them on a partial raw diet, I worry about everything being okay.


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

im glad that Glory's PL is getting better  
what a horrible vet, i hope that you can find a better one or go back to your old one


----------

